# Kenmore Ultra Wash Does Not Drain Fully



## smata67 (Mar 9, 2009)

This Kenmore Ultra Wash model 665.16372300. I have cleared out all the drain tubing, but water remains at the bottom. I’m thinking I need to get access to clean this area out. The wash arm assy comes off easily enough, clockwise rotate of the center attachment. Problem is that it is suppose to rotate out and there is a torx screw under it. How much disassembly do I have to do to get at it? I have the schematic from the parts list, but is not helping me.


----------



## smata67 (Mar 9, 2009)

OK, I undid the slide on clip and rotated the assy clockwise and was able to remove. Nothing obvious blocking the drain. I guess next step is to pull the machine out and check the hose from the pump to the vacuum breaker?


----------



## smata67 (Mar 9, 2009)

I found some guidance, there is a check valve underneath accessible by removing front panel (after disconnecting power). If it is not that, then it is probably the impeller seal kit (8531017 for this model Whirlpool dishwasher). I could see the flow coming out through the food grinder before disassembly by running a Quick Rinse cycle, appeared a bit weak.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.repairclinic.com/RepairHelp/How-To-Fix-A-Dishwasher/26---/Dishwasher-won-t-drain


----------



## smata67 (Mar 9, 2009)

It does not look like the check valve is accessible from the front, unless I'm missing something here. It's going to be a bear to get this thing out from under the counter...


----------



## smata67 (Mar 9, 2009)

This is disconcerting. I have the thing pulled out and looking underneath I find the drain hose it is part number 8531022.

http://www.repairclinic.com/PartDetail/Drain-Hose/8531022/961907

The orange rubber elbow says it is a check valve, but it does not complete seal when you blow it, so that is the problem?


----------



## smata67 (Mar 9, 2009)

Replaced the hose at $45 and all is well, it was a bad check, lasted about 11 years.


----------



## smata67 (Mar 9, 2009)

Well, my proclamation of success was a bit premature. I'm still getting water at the bottom after running a cycle. I did observe the discharge at the grinder during the last drain cycle, the pump ran for exactly 60 seconds, but it appears to stop before it fully drains. In other words, there is flow all the way up to the time the pump stops. I did check all lines for clogging and the flow does not appear to be restricted in that manner. Is it possible the pump has weakened? Is this corrected by the seal kit that is available?


----------

